# 4 Lane Scalextric Sport track in DeBary, Fl.



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

My friend Rick Turner and I have been constructing this circuit in his garage over the last two months. As of now it is about 90% done with the installation of the lap counter system being the last major chore. The track is Scalextric sport and is 4 laned. It has all radius 2,3 and 4 curves and a double overpass. The lap length is 55 ft. Presently we are using four Scaley powerpacks and Scaley and Parma controllers hooked up to Scaley power bases. There are two drivers stations on each side of the track to facilitate driver marshalling. We are planning to use the Lap Counter 2000 system but have already encountered a problem on our first attempt. We have acquired a second setup this time connecting through the joystick port instead of the printer port as first attempted. Once everything is running smoothly we will be inviting friends over to race and form a club. Anyone living in the vicinity can contact me for times and directions to chect it out.
We are naming it RnR Raceway at DeBary Glen. As I am new to this forum I am unable to insert images at this time. Later after I have made the requisite number of posts I will ad images of our raceway. Until them they can be seen by finding my photobucket account page.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Here are some images showing the progress we have made. First, the plan.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Great looking track!*

Your track shows the huge amount of work you put into it! If you are looking for 1/32 action in the Orlando area, theraceway.biz in Melbourne, has Womp races on Saturday night and will soon be adding a 1/32 track.

I race HO or I would take you up on your offer of visiting your beautiful track!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Those vintage stock cars are kick a$$!


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Great looking track. Also, great work on handling all the seams between the track pieces. Nice smooth realistic surface!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## majdave79 (May 31, 2006)

When I visit my dad in Deltona, I will have to stop by!!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

majdave79 said:


> When I visit my dad in Deltona, I will have to stop by!!


You will be most welcome. Rick lives just a mile or so from the Deltona/Enterprise exit off Interstate 4. Contact me via E-mail when you are planning to be in the area and we will arrange for you to visit.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I have made the decision to move the circuit to a more accessable location. DeBary being a relatively small community and with the economy being down I have found a place for rent 13' x 40' for $330 a month. There is enough space to install the slot car track and my HO train layout with space left over for a couple of work benches. We are also considering starting a business designing and building custom tracks either from plastic track or routed. When the move is made and the track is up and running I will make the appropriate announcements.


----------

